# Wonderful Water



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, it's been one week, and I've dropped a couple pounds. I've not really been trying all that hard, and my goal has been to drop two a week, which seems reasonable and longer lasting than dropping 18 pounds in a month.

The major changes I've made are to move more, eat less, and drink water. And I must admit, I've not been eating THAT much less (even had a couple glasses of wine), but I've cut back on fats and sweets. 

This week, my diet goal is to keep celery, carrot sticks, etc., handy where I can grab them instead of either going hungry or eating something less healthy. And a glass of water before each meal. (I only hit on about 50% on that this past week.)

Doing slow repetition exercise from Elliot Darden's "A Flat Stomach ASAP" -- but I am not going to go on his 1200 calorie starvation diet. He fluctuates between 1200 and below menus for six weeks. I don't think that can be healthy.

But the exercises are great, and I do feel better. 

Pony!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Water is the clue. Friend lost over 100# and swore drinking water was the only way that she kept from slowing her progress. 8 glasses a day and one more for each 10# you are over 200 lbs. It is amazing how after a few days of adequate water intake you crave water. Most people are in a state of mild dehydration and don't know it...sodas aren't the same in your body. People at work carry around sodas all shift but I drink water,water,more water. DEE


----------



## packratqueen (Aug 19, 2004)

I have found that I am actually thirsty for water instead of hungry.
Drinking a glass of water or herbal tea instead of snacking sure has
helped me a lot this week. I am trying to cut out white sugar and
flour products until I get to my desired weight.
Mary


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I do love to drink sodas, but I know this is one of the things that just packs weight on, with absolutely no nutritional value. I really like water, too, so I'm making an effort to pay attention to how much I drink each day and bump it up to the full 8+ glasses of water every single day. Maybe if I do this, I'll stop wanting the pop so much. There are a LOT of calories in Mt. Lightning (Wal-Mart's Mt. Dew). Water, water, and more water!!!


----------



## boolandk (Sep 20, 2003)

I've always struggled with taking in enough fluids. Now I keep bottles of water in the fridge so I can just grab one and go. I refill the bottles with our good refreshing well water. The water at work is another story. Some days it tastes ok but other days it is purely rotten. On the days I can't tolerate the taste I flavor the water with sugar free drink mix (walmart brand crystal light and kool aid). I really light the orange and punch flavors.


----------



## Dan in WY (Oct 31, 2005)

ok, I'm no nutritionist....but I did stay at a Holiday INN express once.(As well as taking a bunch of chemistry classes en route to a biology degree)
It takes twice as much water to hydrolize a fat molecule as it does to hydrolize simpler ones, due to the more numerous chemical bonds in a fat molecule.
I don't have any fancy training videos to sell, nor do I teach at any hollywood style training facilities. What I do have is a decade of experience spent undergoing training and training others in physical fitness and nutrition. This was courtesy of the USMC.
Water by itself won't get the job done, unless your goal is to reach a certain weight. Just starving yourself and drinking lots of water will make you weigh less. You'll still be fat. You'll just weigh less. when you start reducing caloric intake and lowering the fat content of your meals, you can put your body into,"survival mode". Your body is preprogrammed to take care of itself during times of physical stress. When you starve yourself you're tricking your body into thinking times are tough and that you may be in a survival situation. This produces exactly the OPPOSITE result you were trying for. Your body hoardes it's fat reserves and begins to break down other tissues. The trick to real, long lasting weight loss is muscle. Grow your muscles and your body will have to feed them. Your muscles require fuel every minute of every day.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I keep bags of lemon, orange and lime slices in the refrigerator. A slice or two in your water will give it a light tang. Roger and I try to drink water all day long.

(Try taking two diurectics too and attempt to get anything done. And, I'm warning you--- NEVER leave the house!!)


----------



## Kenneth in NC (Nov 20, 2002)

Ardie you got that right.

I can drink water with food but rarely "Just drink water". Lately we have been using sugerless coolaid. DW puts half a pack to quart of water. It seems to disappear faster than just water. 

Kenneth in NC


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been drinking 2 quarts of water a day and it's really been helping me feel full. I've only had one glass of soda in the last 3 days, too. One thing that is helping me keep track of the amount I'm drinking is to fill 2 one-quart bottles with water, and then pour a bottle at a time through my Brita pitcher. The water really does taste so much better after it's been filtered. I should say here that our home well water is very high in iron and our filtration system is in need of servicing, so I've been hauling drinking water from my home town, which is known for having very good water. It does smell of chlorine to me, and the Brita gets rid of that smell/taste completely, leaving me with really good-tasting water. Makes it easy to drink my 8 glasses a day, and I know I've reached my goal when both bottles and the pitcher are empty!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'll second the Brita filter praise! Makes a big difference here, we have well water and while hubby thinks its delicious I can taste every particule of mineral in there. I'd never get my quota of water down without filtering it. I spent years drinking distilled water. Usually have to dose it with 2 or 3 lemon slices if I drink water out.

Halo


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

For those of you who like lemon in your water/tea and can't always have fresh or frozen lemon there is a product called True Lemon. It is a powder and in individual packets. I found it at Food Lion. It may be at other stores by now. Rita


----------

